# Upgrade Laptop Processor



## (=^_^=) (Aug 12, 2010)

I need to upgrade my laptop, a Acer Aspire 1410 laptop with Intel Celeron 743, to a Intel Core2 Duo CULV processor. Any way I could do that?


Thanks in advance.

-(=^_^=) 

DONT YOU JUST LOVE MY USERNAME??


----------



## bkribbs (Aug 12, 2010)

According to this site, it is soldered down. So, technically, yes, you can replace it. However, unless you are extremely good with stuff like this, that wouldn't be something you should try.

http://forum.notebookreview.com/acer/439354-acer-aspire-1410-cpu-upgrade.html


----------



## (=^_^=) (Aug 12, 2010)

The actual soldering shouldn't be a problem (I got a friend).

But where do you get a Intel Core 2 Duo SU2300?


----------



## bkribbs (Aug 12, 2010)

I didn't check to see if it does work with your laptop. But here:

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=SU...300&_osacat=0&bkBtn=&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1313


----------



## (=^_^=) (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks a lot!!!!!!! =D =D =D


----------

